
Make Chatbots to replace your regular old webforms with Tars - ggiaco
https://siftery.com/stories/make-chatbots-to-replace-your-regular-old-webforms-with-tars
======
ktaylor
You should check out [https://yalabot.com/](https://yalabot.com/)

